# Making it Rain



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

I just need to know how much time of rain should be needed to get my Azureus pair to reproduce. For example, how many hours should I be misting the cage. I understand that I need to re-create the rainy season to induce breeding. FYI...I have a 20 gal high viv with a terresterial top from Junglebox, a false bottom I made with drainage, and the mistking starter kit is hooked up. This thing pumps a pretty large volume of water in little time. I believe this is because I only have one line to the one viv. So for how many hours should I leave the rain system on?

I will start a new thread with pics of all my new darts once I get my hands on a camera for anyone interested...

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Most people set up misters to go off several times a day (2-5), say 30 secs-2 mins each time.

"Hours of rain" is going way overboard. Most people don't necessarily even simulate a rainy season for Azureus. Are you sure you have a sexual pair, and how old are they?


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

My timer can do 30 mins minimum at a time. Guess I need to get a seconds timer? For now I will run it for 30 mins maybe once or twice a day. I purchased them from a member of the board. I actually got more than just a pair, but that'll be on a different thread. I have a proven trio that I split up into a pair. The female has her own 10 gal. The pair seem to enjoy each others company. They follow each other around and even hang out together on the glass 

Im sure they are a pair, I just don't want to oversaturate the viv with so much rain.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

If you run your mister for 30 mins you will flood the tank, and your water reservoir for your misting system will empty. Most timers can do minutes and should not be any more than 5 - 10 bucks. You will be amazed at the amount of water that can sprayed in just one minute. If you want it to be heavy I suggest twice a day for one minute. 

Personally I just use a hand garden mister about every 2-4 days depending on the tank and humidity. My frogs seem to be happy with this and breed fairly consistently. 

Do you have a petri dish and coco hut? That seems to be a winning combination as far as getting tincs to breed.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Well seems like I'm going to have to un-automate the rain for now and only turn the rain on for a few mins each day. I do have a petri dish under the coco huts. All conditions are met, I just picked the frogs up yesterday so I'm not expecting eggs right away but who knows.


----------



## BBJ (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't know about the MistKing system, but the water pressure pumps used for misting systems over here all state very clearly that they should not be running for more than a couple of minutes max, at a time, longer than that will eventually cause damage to the pump.

Don't know if this applies to your system, but might be worth considering as well 

Regards Bjorn


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

the diaphragm MistKing pumps can run for hrs at a time, wet or dry with no damage or overheating....silently too


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

How much rain (minimum) to breed?

Just enough so that the frogs don't dessicate. I have had tincs breed in tanks that hadn't had a drop of misting in 6+ months.


----------



## BBJ (Feb 26, 2010)

Marty said:


> the diaphragm MistKing pumps can run for hrs at a time, wet or dry with no damage or overheating....silently too


I gotta hook myself up with some of that MistKing gear! 
Do you ship internationally?


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

I'm pretty sure they are located in Canada and I live in MD, USA. Therefore, I'm assuming they ship internationally.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

BBJ said:


> I gotta hook myself up with some of that MistKing gear!
> Do you ship internationally?


we ship all over the world. You can get it through Vivarium Land - for all your naturalistic terrarium needs in EU though. Will save you a lot of shipping and customs


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Boondoggle said:


> Most people set up misters to go off several times a day (2-5), say 30 secs-2 mins each time.
> 
> "Hours of rain" is going way overboard. Most people don't necessarily even simulate a rainy season for Azureus. Are you sure you have a *sexual pair*, and how old are they?


tee hee...


----------



## dablock (Aug 7, 2007)

I have a 1.2 trio of azureus in an 18 inch exoterra cube. I only mist the viv once a day. My azureus breed constantly. I don't see that they need a lot of moisture to get in the mood. Good luck with your frogs!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Chris

We mist twice daily for 15 seconds. That's it. 

It's harder to get Tincs to stop breeding...


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Thanks a lot dablock and frogfreak. I have noticed some courting but no eggs yet. I may give them a short dry period. I'm just playing the waiting game now  This weekend I'm headed to the MARS show here in MD and I'm hoping to pickup some cobalts or anything else that may catch my attention


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

I definitely recommend MISTKING. Their customer service is the best and the product is impressive. You will not be disappointed.


----------

